# youtube browsing



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha well the guy in the second video definitly deserved it! 
i feel bad about the first video


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i just watched the first one...that is so sad, the look on that poor womans face =[


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah in the second video i was surprised the guy got back up looked sore, and the guy leading the horse is just totally oblivious :O


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry, but I find it sad that you were entertained by the first video. I found it horribly sad and I was embarrased to be watching it at all. I was hoping it would have a happier ending, somehow.

I have seen some really funny horse videos, but most of those.....just were pathetic.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i never said anything about me being entertained by the first video


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

The first video was so sad, the guy in the background was really getting her upset. She knows she's heavy she doesn't need to be harassed in the background :[

The last video that girl really deserved it, you're smacking a huge animal, who's gonna win? She didn't look playful either.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Last 3: Clueless people who shouldn't be around horses. haha

First one: really, really sad. I felt ashamed for watching it, honestly.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_I felt really sorry for the first one. As a heavy rider myself the worst thing is trying to get up on your darn horse with people around and failing.

I have to wonder why she couldn't mount from the other side (I know its good to be able to do it from both sides, but I always feel it's easier on the other side lol).

The people who made that video, and the people who laugh at it are horrible. Poor lady, she was so close too.

Can I just say, mega props for the wee horse, seemed pretty happy to try and help her get up, and when she fell it just stood there... Some horses wouldn't know what to do. _


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Sorry, but I find it sad that you were entertained by the first video. I found it horribly sad and I was embarrased to be watching it at all. I was hoping it would have a happier ending, somehow.
> 
> I have seen some really funny horse videos, but most of those.....just were pathetic.


dont think anyone said anything about being entertained by the first one...

I found it really sad, she looked ashamed of herself, maybe she could have a ride if she had a bigger horse rather than a pony  and maybe one that stands still.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah the comments on the youtube page as well were so horrible  i was thinking at least she's trying you know.
the second last one made me laugh cause I've seen me diving out the way when one of ours done that and i never expected it xD


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

The second one and the last one are priceless. Human stupidity captured on film, and the exact reason I bombproof the hell out of my horses.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

First video: "It's to much work" bahahahaha GOOD thing! where is that horse so I can buy him off of them. What a poor tolerant boy :?

As for the 3rd video: BAHAHAHAHA! hilarious!

...and the 4th one, absolutely priceless. I don't want to sound mean, but that little kid and whoever was filming deserved it. You should be watching kids around horses, especially drafts of all things. Pretty funny.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I read the caption on the first one and thought OMG someone video taped me getting on a horse and posted it on Youtube!
I keep waiting for someone to post me on the people of Walmart site. Now I have to get dressed up to get toilet paper.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I read the caption on the first one and though OMG someone video taped me getting on a horse and posted it on Youtube!
> I keep waiting for someone to post me on the people of Walmart site. Now I have to get dressed up to get toilet paper.


HAHAHAHAHA Maureen always giving me a good laugh HAHAHAHA!


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

First one: Sad but reminds me of one of the videos I have posted. The woman I posted though shouldn't be near a horse and I personally know she's crazy. I'll post a link. 
Second One: I got kicked in the face last year and spent many nights in the hospital so that video was sad nor funny...that guy just better feel lucky and learn. 
Third Video: *FACE PALM*
Fourth Video: I have watched that over and over before. Love it! Not sure why but it's just funny. Little brat trying to shove around the clydesdale gets owned. 


Anyways here's that vid:


----------

